# Some trumpets ready to go



## TTP GC (Jul 25, 2021)

Bocote, Mexican cocobolo, abw, Brazilian kingwood
Hand painted feathers

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2021)

Those are really sweet! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TTP GC (Jul 25, 2021)

In the works lol

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 25, 2021)

Very nice work. I still can’t use one but I enjoy looking at them. Lol.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 25, 2021)

Nice feathers. Are these elk calls then?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 25, 2021)

Looking really good. I've never used a trumpet. Don't even wanna start making them either. My next calls I wanna learn to make are box.


----------



## TTP GC (Jul 25, 2021)

Boxes are easy, just get the right curve, and sound board thickness, depth ,and length

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 25, 2021)

I love your trumpets and the feathers are over the top!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 27, 2021)

Those are pieces of art. Nicely done. I have to admit though, I have no idea what they are...


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 28, 2021)

Fantastic work, as usual, and the feathers are a nice touch. 

@2feathers Creative Making & @JerseyHighlander - These are turkey calls.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah, the feathers kinda told on em...


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 28, 2021)

I've seen & used a number of turkey calls. Thought they might be but they're different then anything I've seen before. Well, kind of... I went on an info quest last night and found they are a modern, more engineered equivalent of a wing bone call, which I'm very familiar with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 28, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I've seen & used a number of turkey calls. Thought they might be but they're different then anything I've seen before. Well, kind of... I went on an info quest last night and found they are a modern, more engineered equivalent of a wing bone call, which I'm very familiar with.


But wing bone calls are so cool!! This are also but wing bone calls oooohhhh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

